
The Bombs of Steve Bannon - coder007
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/10/opinion/the-bombs-of-steve-bannon.html
======
chmaynard
This is an important column on the architect of the future Trump Republic,
where the US Constitution is an obstacle to be debased and then ignored. The
column is a quick read, just enough to get a flavor for Bannon's agenda and
what's in store for all of us if the resistance movement is not successful.

